# Mon iMac G3 Bleu s'éteint tout seul???



## Lance (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour!
J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un m'explique le problème de mon Mac! Dès que pèse sur le bouton de démarrage du iMac, je l'entends démarrer, le disque dur tourne mais à peine une seconde plus tard tout s'éteint. Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, d'où peut bien provenir le problème?

Merci de bien pouvoir m'éclairer là dessus!


----------



## pèrejc (25 Janvier 2005)

bienvenue sur Macgé  

Quel OS as-tu? AS-tu essayé d'insérer le CD de test hardware apple?


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2005)

Pour démarrer sur le CD d'apple hardware test, il faut laisser appuyer sur "c" pendant le démarrage.
Mais vu les symptômes, possible que ce soit tout simplement la pile au lithium qui est morte. On en trouve dans n'importe quel boutique informatique, ça coûte dans les 5 euros, c'est très simple à changer.


----------



## Marcus (25 Janvier 2005)

De memoire l'apple hardware test ne fonctionne pas sur les anciens iMac.
Par contre quand tu dis "je l'entends demarrer", c'est que tu entends le bong habituellement ou une autre serie de bips ??
Un bong est normal alors que des bips indiques un probleme !!
1 bip = pas de RAM installée
2 bips = types de RAM incompatible
3 bips = aucune barette mémoire n'est exploitable
4 bips = pas d'images boot correcte dans la "boot ROM" (et/ou mauvais blocs sys config)
5 bips = le processeur n'est pas en utilisable

Sinon essaye de faire un reset de la pram (-> tu allumes en appuant sur alt+pomme+p+r) et tu relache au bout du 3eme bong.
Sinon essaye de voir au niveau de ta ram et eventuellement un reset de carte mere.
Le bouton se trouve pas loin des emplacements pour la ram.
Bon courage


----------



## Marcus (25 Janvier 2005)

Pour infos
une pile ca coute 10 euros chez 1001 piles (j'ai changer celle de mon powermac g3 beige)
et pour la changer dans un iMac, il faut le demonter.
Avec un plan sur le net, sincerement, c tout simple (je l'ai deja fait plusieurs fois)


----------



## Lance (25 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup!

Mac os 10.2, pour ce qui est du Lecteur il ne veut même pas prendre un CD, l'ordinateur ne reste pas ouvert assé longtemps... Je me demandais si ce ne pouvait pas être le disque dur qui ne fonctionne plus???


----------



## Lance (25 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous pour les conseils!

Pour ce qui est des bips je n'en entends aucun, j'entends seulement au moment ou je pèse sur le bouton de démarage le disque dur qui tourne qu'une petite fraction de seconde et tout s'éteind. Mystère...


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2005)

Lance a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour les conseils!
> 
> Pour ce qui est des bips je n'en entends aucun, j'entends seulement au moment ou je pèse sur le bouton de démarage le disque dur qui tourne qu'une petite fraction de seconde et tout s'éteind. Mystère...



Nan pas de mystère, c'est la pile à coup sûr. Ton mac est-il branché constamment sur secteur ou le débranches-tu la plupart du temps ? La pile s'use si le mac n'est pas relié au secteur, il faut se contenter de l'éteindre mais pas de le débrancher ni de couper la multiprise par exemple sauf en cas d'orage.

Tiens c'est ça qu'il te faut : Pile 3,6 v lithium.


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2005)

Sinon regarde ce sujet  et celui-là , alors c'est soit un simple reset de la carte mère ou donc la pile, dans les 2 cas rien de grave et c'est enfantin.

Si jamais c'était ni l'un ni l'autre, ce dont je doute fortement, tu pourras commencer à te faire du soucis 

J'ai vu dans ta signature que ton imac est un DV dit "mange disc" donc la pile est facilement accessible depuis la trappe qui se trouve sous l'imac, tout comme le reste PMU je crois, une simple pièce de monnaie suffit à ouvrir la trappe 

Si je ne me trompe pas, on peut voir la pile à droite sur cette photo :


----------



## Lance (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci! Je vais aller en acheter une et j'espère bien que tout ira mieux!!!


----------

